# List of questionable pick up sites / warehouses



## gohobatto (Jul 26, 2015)

I've been doing Flex for two weeks and going. I have picked up at grocery stores and warehouses with no problem. Sometimes they may run a little late and make me wait 10 minutes give or take which never stopped me from finishing early or on time and can be pretty annoying. I want to start a list of locations with known issues from warehouse or staff that misdirect or LIE to drivers, setting us up for immediate failure and possibly deactivation.

Beware 16550 Via Esprillo San Diego, CA as of today 10/19/17, there was this older white bald employee that pushed some missing packages onto my phone when I was scanning packages. He said there was 4 missing or damaged packages, but I should scan the barcodes on the laptop anyways as those packages have already been accounted for. BIG LIE. They weren't and he set it up to look like I stole them. I called support and wrote a couple emails out to Big Amazon hoping they notice and do the right thing. All I can hope for is some semblance of justice. BEWARE OF THIS LOCATION and IF ANYONE TELLS YOU SOMETHING OUT OF THE ORDINARY, ASK QUESTIONS AND REFUSE UNTIL THERE IS WRITTEN OR VERIFIABLE PROOF. I should have just said screw you and refused scanning and asked to speak to his boss. My mistake and I'll probably be deactivated.


----------



## damphoose (Jul 6, 2017)

Ha. A warehouse manger did this to me too when I was new. The reason they do it is the warehouse gets graded on missing packages and ontime prep, similar to our ratings.
They think the packages will show up eventually (which mostly they do) but if they are marked as missing the wareksoue gets dinged. This way they dont get marked as missing by the warehouse they get marked as missing from the driver. Now it looks like you lost them instead of the warehouse.
If they show up, everything is ok, if they don't, you eat it.

Next time that happens, when they get pushed onto your phone, immediately click help>packages missing> and check off the missing ones.
They will be removed from your phone and logged as you never got them. So they are pushed back on the warehouse's plate and if they are never found you are not blamed.

If they ask you to scan the laptop say "sorry I already marked them as missing just like the Amazon training video said to". Never ever leave the warehouse with packages on your phone that you do not physically have. New drivers beware of shady af warehouse employees


----------



## chuck finley (Aug 2, 2017)

"shady af warehouse employee" well said!


----------

